# Exchange email without pin?



## jlsesler (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyone know if one of the custom roms has the email app that supports exchange active sync without requiring the pin/password lock?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

*edit - n/m


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

jlsesler said:


> Anyone know if one of the custom roms has the email app that supports exchange active sync without requiring the pin/password lock?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Or you could stop compromising your networks security because you're lazy. That probably seems like a better option. Also there are 3rd party apps (NitroDesk Touchdown) that allows you to connect to your Exchange network & doesn't mess with your phone. You just need a pin/code to open the app.


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

jlsesler said:


> Anyone know if one of the custom roms has the email app that supports exchange active sync without requiring the pin/password lock?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You can get it for aosp builds here:

http://4ndr01d.com/gnex/mods/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jlsesler (Dec 29, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Or you could stop compromising your networks security because you're lazy. That probably seems like a better option. Also there are 3rd party apps (NitroDesk Touchdown) that allows you to connect to your Exchange network & doesn't mess with your phone. You just need a pin/code to open the app.


Not so much that I'm lazy. I just like the lock screen shortcuts (sound in particular).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jlsesler (Dec 29, 2011)

jakeday said:


> You can get it for aosp builds here:
> 
> http://4ndr01d.com/gnex/mods/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thank you! I will give this a try. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jlsesler (Dec 29, 2011)

jakeday said:


> You can get it for aosp builds here:
> 
> http://4ndr01d.com/gnex/mods/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I tried this and the exchange apk keeps crashing. Is there a moded version of that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

jlsesler said:


> Not so much that I'm lazy. I just like the lock screen shortcuts (sound in particular).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah that's kinda what it is. Before you go flashing mods that may or may not work for your ROM of the week why not try the paid product that will 1) give you another shortcut for your lock screen and 2) won't compromise the security of your network. The best part is that it comes with a free 30 day trial of full functionality & worse come to worse if you don't like it - remove it and flash your mod.


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

You might want to see if you will be in violation of the companies policies. You would not want them to remote wipe your phone. I would wipe any phone connecting to my exchange server trying to circumvent policy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

ronnieruff said:


> You might want to see if you will be in violation of the companies policies. You would not want them to remote wipe your phone. I would wipe any phone connecting to my exchange server trying to circumvent policy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I have & would again. If you don't like the pin either use another product or don't connect your personal device.


----------



## jlsesler (Dec 29, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Yeah that's kinda what it is. Before you go flashing mods that may or may not work for your ROM of the week why not try the paid product that will 1) give you another shortcut for your lock screen and 2) won't compromise the security of your network. The best part is that it comes with a free 30 day trial of full functionality & worse come to worse if you don't like it - remove it and flash your mod.


This is a nice app. 20 bucks is kinda steep though. Any similar app out there that is a bit cheaper?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

jlsesler said:


> Anyone know if one of the custom roms has the email app that supports exchange active sync without requiring the pin/password lock?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The 4.0.4 ROM has it which is what I'm running currently.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...,zipaligned,busybox,insecure-boot-+-mods-zips

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

jlsesler said:


> This is a nice app. 20 bucks is kinda steep though. Any similar app out there that is a bit cheaper?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You get what you pay for, IMHO. People are paying $4 for a launcher to support the dev. This is a great product with few short comings & is worth the money.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Exchange apps are always expensive.


----------



## jlsesler (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if enhanced email works similar to touchdown?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 3bs (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm in the same boat and I'm using both Moxier and Touchdown to see which I like more until the trial is over. I would prefer using the stock email app but I don't want to risk my phone being wiped.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

jlsesler said:


> Does anyone know if enhanced email works similar to touchdown?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It does, just looks very basic. It will ask you to make it the Device Administrator of your phone, and it will require you to then PIN/Password lock the phone upon talking to your Exchange server, if those ActiveSync policies apply (PIN or Password Lock). I have both (company paid for







), and I prefer Touchdown. We mandate that if you want to use your phone for work email, that you purchase this app. We've had several situations where phones get lost, stolen, or someone gets the axe and data needs to be remotely wiped because of that.

The nice thing about TD is their support is excellent, and the PIN/Password lock is for access to the app only, not just turning on the PIN/Password lock for the entire phone like Enhanced Email does.


----------



## kwatch (Sep 20, 2011)

I am running this ROM which includes a mod that disables Exchange security. Works great. Never asked for a PIN ever. The mod can be found in the list of mods near the end of the OP.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1481613


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

ronnieruff said:


> You might want to see if you will be in violation of the companies policies. You would not want them to remote wipe your phone. I would wipe any phone connecting to my exchange server trying to circumvent policy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


LOL try to wipe a phone your not an admin of? good luck!
Noob admin!


----------

